# Killington 12/2-3



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

Planning on skiing Killington this Saturday and Sunday, anyone else?


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm on it like stains on a mattress.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm on it like stains on a mattress.


 
I'll make sure V brings stain remover


----------



## roark (Nov 27, 2006)

Probably. Hope we get some cooler weather between then and now!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 27, 2006)

The TyDorks will be there...


----------



## roark (Nov 27, 2006)

Should we crash the Kzone 10 AM?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

roark said:


> Should we crash the Kzone 10 AM?


 
It's a public area. I'll be looking for you


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 27, 2006)

roark said:


> Should we crash the Kzone 10 AM?




definitely.  Although I might not be there because I have to do some work...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> definitely. Although I might not be there because I have to do some work...


 
What work, weekends are for skiing!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2006)

Ms. TB and I will be there....Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm thinking Sunday. Give them Friday night and Saturday night to blow a fresh coating after things cool off. Anyone more in-the-know on the weather?


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, looks like I lied.  I'll be at Sneaux on Saturday, Sunday I have to do the tree thing with the family.  The weekend after will hopefully be an overnighter.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> Well, looks like I lied.  I'll be at Sneaux on Saturday, Sunday I have to do the tree thing with the family.  The weekend after will hopefully be an overnighter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 28, 2006)

My plans are Friday and Sunday, weather and conditions permitting.  Don't want to ski in the rain....


----------



## thebigo (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll definitely be up saturday. Supposed to go to a couple christmas parties saturday night back in the flatlands but if they pick up any natural or even if the snowmaking temps are ideal I'll blow off the parties and ski sunday.

One of these days I hope to actually meet up with some of you guys.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 28, 2006)

With this forcast at kmart at the 3100ft level be more worried about freezing your tootsie's off than getting them wet. You guys should see alot of snoguns cranking. You might even see some snow from the sky as well. 

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...blat=43.102917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=55&map.y=111


----------



## Marc (Nov 29, 2006)

thebigo said:


> I'll definitely be up saturday. Supposed to go to a couple christmas parties saturday night back in the flatlands but if they pick up any natural or even if the snowmaking temps are ideal I'll blow off the parties and ski sunday.
> 
> One of these days I hope to actually meet up with some of you guys.



Careful what you wish for.




All I'm sayin' is, just never turn your back towards Andy.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 29, 2006)

TyDorkIceSnowPrincess will be there...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> TyDorkIceSnowPrincess will be there...


 
Yippee!!!!! Is there a 10AM?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 29, 2006)

hopefully.  Although I'll be unable to attend, wil be working.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> hopefully. Although I'll be unable to attend, wil be working.


 
You'll be skiing and working :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2006)

I will be there Sunday with Ms. TB.  Though it will be her first day of the season, so I think it is probably best for us to take a raincheck with the group thing.  Maybe I can take a run or two with you all, but I think that Ms. TB will not be in shape to do much and she is new to Killington.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 30, 2006)

How about a meeting spot, I prupose the top of the North Ridge/Glades Triple both days at 10 AM, would be suprised if the KZone crew meets there at the same time as well. Perhaps we can have a Jets vs Sharks type of thing happening


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not going to make it to Killington this weekend; looks like I'll be trying for Sunday River on Sunday. If anyone's interested, drop me a PM or start a new event thread!


----------



## roark (Nov 30, 2006)

Most likely Sunday for me now.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> How about a meeting spot, I purpose the top of the North Ridge/Glades Triple both days at 10 AM, would be surprised if the KZone crew meets there at the same time as well. Perhaps we can have a Jets vs Sharks type of thing happening



Once again, I purpose the the above mentioned meeting spot, also, I'll have my radio on 3-13. This is for both Saturday and Sunday. Would be nice to meet up with some of you.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW, didn't expect that, Killington closed today and tomorrow, is this really December? 
Anyway, still plan on going up there tomorrow and skiing Sunday. How about everyone else?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2006)

It just blows my mind that everything is closed on Dec 2nd...I am just speechless


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> It just blows my mind that everything is closed on Dec 2nd...I am just speechless


 
Well, let's just hope winter makes up for it


----------

